# Christensonia vietnamica



## Roy (Nov 7, 2008)

Enquiring if anyone grows this plant and apart from being a small grower and by the info I have been gathering off the net, is there anything special it requires or just grow it with the rest of my Vandaceous plants.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice find, Roy! I wish I could help you with firsthand specifics like you asked, but I was just told to grow it like I would most I-W vandaceous when I was thinking about one of my own--strong light for this one but not full sun. I didn't jump on it though (I'm sure I needed the cash for something else), and now said sources have disappeared. I'll enjoy seeing yours when it blooms though. Good luck.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for that. I'd never heard of this plant till a while ago and hadn't looked for it. Talking to a grower whom I buy a lot of Vanda & Ascda said had plenty of it and would send me a plant ( freebee) I then found another nursery selling it but I wouldn't buy a glass of water off them.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 9, 2008)

Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2008)

You've probably already seen this:
http://orchidspecies.com/christvietnamica.htm


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2008)

That's nice! 

_[What an enabler!]_


----------



## Corbin (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmmmm, Robin your thoughts on light do not jive with Jay's page that Dot linked. Just wondering.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 14, 2008)

Considering I stated that I don't own one and thus haven't bloomed one myself, I've got no reason to defend what I shared. I guess since the advice has been varied, even on the web overall, the thing to do is put it in less light and gradually increase it if the plant stalls or never blooms? It seems like so-called "bright diffused light" is the answer for most unless it's a true low light or full sun plant. I personally don't get to be too picky about it (shade cloth percentages etc.)--in most cases, it's either a lot or not much light for my plants, so I think in simplified terms and give everything as much light as I can short of visible plant stress. All I can say, is when I see or hear something's needs compared to that of an ascocentrum's, I kind of tune out the concept of too much shade. When in doubt though, by all means--listen to the pros!


----------

